# Bean around the world bicester



## cbuzz (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding new coffee shop in bicester, the only place to sell delta portuguese coffee for miles around. delta is easy to get in london but once out of london it is much harder. So for anyone that loves the delta blend this is the place for you if you need to visit anywhere near bicester or bicester village. Fantastic service, great atmosphere and fresh food. 7 market square, OX26 6AA. http://www.beanaroundtheworlduk.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for your message too

I look forward to visiting next time I zip up the M40


----------

